# Bored with the gym



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I've run. I've swam. I've cycled.

I'm officially bored with the gym. I'm probably not going to re-up my membership. The gym is just an incredibly boring way to exercise, and I can't fucking take the boredom anymore.

So, anyone have any good workout circuits for at home?


----------



## anon1234 (May 15, 2013)

Take classes. Get a hot trainer. Try a sport. Change your scenery. Run outside, there are endless routes and it's a great way to explore. Bike outside. Set a goal (like a mud run or color run). Get friends to join you. Change your playlist. Try high intensity interval training. Increase your intensity/speed/ endurance. 

Also, why is it boring? Why are you allowing yourself to be bored? I think boredom is a form of anxiety.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

So what's going to be different about doing the same type of exercise at home? Maybe it's time to switch up your routines and find new ways to train your body rather than change venues.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Personally I'm a fan of workout dvds, it really helps motivation when you don't have to devote any mental energy to "what do I do next?". I'm doing p90X3 atm, it works for me and I would recommend it, but there's different strokes for different folks. I might suggest browsing various programs.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm behind jumping on the p90x armband wagon. Tony Horton's severe case of oblivious awkwardness never gets old


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

It's getting nice out again - prime time for running/biking outside (always less boring than inside). And kayaking, if you live near water. I mean, those three things are what I'm most excited about with this warmer weather, and are also the reason I only ever have a gym membership in the winter. 

Also, do you have a library nearby? I'm a big fan of checking random workout DVDs from the library and just giving them a shot. Keeps things spicy.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

mwhite5990 said:


> Also, why is it boring? Why are you allowing yourself to be bored? I think boredom is a form of anxiety.


Boredom is not a form of anxiety. I've tried doing different types of exercise everyday. Going to the gym is like being in a giant hamster wheel, and that just isn't fun to me.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

My incentive is the red light therapy.

Ideally, if l were going to get a membership elsewhere l'd look for a bit more than that, a gym/spa mix.

But no, l don't know much about the at home programs. Sorry >_>


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Find yourself a sport, a hobby, that you enjoy doing. And treat it as such, the health benefits will be an added bonus. Or do some volunteer work where you're expected to by physically active.

If you can't do that, just do 3 20 minute sessions of high intensity interval training per week. It'll be a chore, but it won't be taking up a lot of time. No different from folding laundry, except it'll destroy you.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Do practical stuff that serves other purposes. Walk everywhere. It's exercise and serves as transportation. Cut firewood. Power clean the house.


----------



## Red_Setting_Sun (Jun 20, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


>


This.

Alltough, since you're an ENTJ, you'd probably prefer MMA or boxing or something.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Yo. ENTP here. If anyone knows anything about the absolute agony of boredom, its me. I infrequently go to the gym but I run five days a week. And honestly, its hard to stand it. I can pick up the pace just fine, but the dull repetition makes it hard to focus on really giving some effort. Its the same with pretty much any other form of training, like swimming. What helps though is if you run in a pack, with people you both like and don't enjoy so much. Although it'd be a bit difficult to convince your archenemy to join you for a run, the stimulation of annoyance and pure competition is too great to ignore.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Mercutio said:


> Although it'd be a bit difficult to convince your archenemy to join you for a run


who needs 'convince'? just do something offensive enough to get them started, and run. shouldn't be hard for an entp :tongue:


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Touché


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

koalaroo said:


> Boredom is not a form of anxiety. I've tried doing different types of exercise everyday. Going to the gym is like being in a giant hamster wheel, and that just isn't fun to me.


Lol.. yeah. I watched a ted talk where the guy was saying basically, getting on a treadmill for example, you just have no real incentive. You know you're not getting anywhere. It simply doesn't appeal to the human spirit. I'd link directly to that part if it was a yt but its not, unfortunately - great ted talk anyway: Andrew Solomon: Depression, the secret we share | Talk Video | TED

All you can really do is find something thats actually fun to you. For me, its finding new scenery - that can keep me motivated to hike or jog, thinking I could see something interesting while I'm doing it.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

The only thing that has cured my boredom has been crossfit..it actually made me appreciate other activities more. So I would try it, no it isn't a cult, it is programming and training to keep you mentally challenged. It is similar to P90x and Insanity workouts, except you have people who cheer you on. Yes it is dangerous if you are an ego maniac and like to push yourself to the brink of insanity, but not everyone does that. Yoga is good too, there are so many forms of yoga that not only fulfill that need for challenge, but also feed your soul with meditation.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Jillian Michael's 30 day shred DVD is good. She mixes strength, cardio and ab circuits repeatedly, and she has different levels so that once you get bored of one workout you can do something more challenging.

I turn off the sound and listen to music while I do it though because she annoys me, lol.

It's a quick workout. Like 25 minutes. I'll do that and then walk or jog at the park up the street or stretch in front of TV shows or something. 

I also used to walk around malls on my lunch break. I could get a few miles in if I walked fast enough. I'd see a lot of other people doing it too. Some would go all out and bring hand weights, lol. It's convenient because you don't have to worry about the weather and there's people watching opportunities.

I've been meaning to try YouTube videos:

The Best Online Dance Workout Videos


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Lol.. yeah. I watched a ted talk where the guy was saying basically, getting on a treadmill for example, you just have no real incentive. You know you're not getting anywhere. It simply doesn't appeal to the human spirit. I'd link directly to that part if it was a yt but its not, unfortunately - great ted talk anyway: Andrew Solomon: Depression, the secret we share | Talk Video | TED
> 
> All you can really do is find something thats actually fun to you. For me, its finding new scenery - that can keep me motivated to hike or jog, thinking I could see something interesting while I'm doing it.


Ted Talks are the best


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Get a friend and play a game about being hunted, where you start with one person running, the other person follows 10 seconds later and you have to catch the person/not be caught! This has few rules, so means you can climb trees, hide, distract your opponent etc!
Also, you could play capture the flag if you can find a group of people. I used to play that a lot and it's amazing. Involved a lot of running, sneaking, crawling and getting stuck in bushes....


----------

